# Automatische Weiterleitung JSF mit Aufruf einer Methode



## internet (20. Jul 2010)

Hallo,
wie implementiere ich folgendes:

Ich logge mich ein 
-> komme auf eine Seite mit dem Text "Sie haben sich eingeloggt 
-> dieser Text wird 5 Sekunden angezeigt
-> werde auf die Startseite weitergeleitet

Jetzt aber: 
Soll die Methode, die auf die Startseite weiterleitet folgendes können:
Ich habe mehrere Benutzergruppen. Bei jeder Gruppe werden andere Tabellen angezeigt, demnach auch andere Objekte / Listen geladen.

Wie geht das?


----------



## nocturne (20. Jul 2010)

internet hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> wie implementiere ich folgendes:
> 
> Ich logge mich ein
> ...


Hallo,

a) Die Infoseite zwischen "Login" und "Startseite" ist nicht gut umzusetzen. Für derartige Meldungen sind die ActionMessage's zuständig. 

b) Dein "Verschwinden innerhalb von 5 Sekunden" sollte mit Javascript realisiert werden, ist aber eher unüblich. 

c) Eine Darstellung der Benutzergruppen gehört in die View-Ebene deines MVC-Modells. Die Java-Methode die weiterleitet ist die Controller-Schicht. Eine View-beeinflussung hat in der Controller-schicht eigentlich nix verloren. 
Es empfielt sich die Tabelle in JSP zusammen zu bauen (oder, wenn du Entitybeans verwendest, diese in session-scoped-beans zu packen und durchzulaufen).

LG Noc


----------



## internet (21. Jul 2010)

Das alles ist eigentlich nur für ein Problem, das ich noch nicht in Spring Security
		hinbekommen habe:

		Vllt. kannst du mir weiterhelfen:
		Ich möchte nachdem ich mich über Spring Security erfolgreich eingeloggt habe mich 
		rollenspezifisch an unterschiedliche Startseiten, sowohl verschieden Methoden laden, die wiederum 
		verschiedene Tabellen anzeigen. 

		Ich kenne mich mit Spring Security leider nicht so gut aus. 
		Ich denke mal ich sollte eine eigene login - Methode schreiben, in der ich das dann mache. 
		Leider weiß ich nicht wie das geht.


----------

